# الكنيسة تدعو الأقباط بمشاركة إخوتهم المسلمين في المظاهرات القادمة



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

*الكنيسة تدعو الأقباط بمشاركة إخوتهم المسلمين في المظاهرات القادمة*​ 
*                                                                                                                                          الخميس ٢٧ يناير ٢٠١١                                           *​* 





*
 *كتب: مايكل فارس 
علمت "الأقباط متحدون" من مصادر كنسية رفضت ذكر اسمها، أن الكنيسة القبطية  ونشطاء الأقباط ورجال الدين- بعد رؤيتهم للمشهد الحضاري الذي خرجت به  المظاهرات التي قادها الشباب المصري، بعيدًا عن الأحزاب والجهات السياسية  والأحزاب والجهات الدينية المختلفة، وعبَّروا بشكل حضاري عن مطالبهم  واحتياجاتهم وهمومهم- تحث الأقباط على مشاركة إخوانهم المسلمين في  المظاهرات القادمة بأسلوب حضاري بعيدًا عن العنف والسلب والنهب والفوضى. 
 
وأضاف المصدر أن الكنيسة لن تقف في طريق مشاركة الأقباط لإخوانهم المسلمين  في المظاهرات القادمة، طالما أنهم لم يسيئوا للبلد، ويطالبون جميعًا بحقوق  وطنية مشروعة بكل أدب واحترام. *


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

http://www.copts-united.com/Arabic2011/Article.php?I=700&A=29830


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يناير 2011)

> من مصادر كنسية رفضت ذكر اسمها،​


الاباء الكهنه مش بتخاف 
يعني ايه رفض ذكر اسمه 
مش داخل دماغي الكلام ده


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

وأضاف المصدر أن الكنيسة لن تقف في طريق مشاركة الأقباط لإخوانهم المسلمين في المظاهرات القادمة، طالما أنهم لم يسيئوا للبلد، ويطالبون جميعًا بحقوق وطنية مشروعة بكل أدب واحترام. 

لا أتوقع هذا غدا
ربنا يسترها على مصر
ومبارك كان ممكن يتكلم ويهدى الناس
شكرا جدا جدا​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

AyAd_007 قال:


> الاباء الكهنه مش بتخاف
> يعني ايه رفض ذكر اسمه
> مش داخل دماغي الكلام ده



*دى سياسه بلد يا مان ، مينفعش يقول اسمه
ومينفعش منشاركش فى الماظاهرات لان فعلا هيتقال كلام كتيير اؤى علينا لو مشاركناش*


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

*هو في البدايه الخوف كان من انها تكون حيله لعمل اعمال ارهابيه *

*بس بما ان اتاكد ان هي فعلا محاولة لتغيير وضع البلد للاحسن فاكيد الافضل ان يتم المشاركه* 

*شكرا كيوبيد على الخبر *
​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

مهما كانت المشاركه ولا عدهمها لو فيه تغير 
هيبقي للاغلابيه ومش هيهتمو بالاقباط خالص
ربنا يستر علي البلد في الايام الي جايه​


----------



## besm alslib (27 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> مهما كانت المشاركه ولا عدهمها لو فيه تغير
> هيبقي للاغلابيه ومش هيهتمو بالاقباط خالص
> ربنا يستر علي البلد في الايام الي جايه​




*بصراحه كلامك هاد هو اللي عمفكر فيه من وقت ما تابعت الاحداث بس ما عمسترجي قوله *

*وبقول الله يستر لو ترك بجد مبارك فالله يستر مين اللي هيجي بعدو *

*فان كان مبارك بيخاف من الراي العام وتدخل الخارج لهيك كان بيحاول بشكل او باخر*

*يحسن شكله بين فتره والتانيه ما حدا بيعرف لو استلم غيره كيف هيكون تفكيره وشو يلي ممكن يعمله*
​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (27 يناير 2011)

Chairing in selection and voting but not in manifestation


----------



## جيلان (27 يناير 2011)

ولا انا داخلة دماغى رفضت ذكر اسمها دى
من امتى يعنى
المصدر اكيد انا عارفة بس مش عارفة ليه رفضت ذكر اسمها يعنى يمكن عشن لو النظام موقعش منتنفخش ولا ايه هههههههههه


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (27 يناير 2011)

NO coming an a ship hard look after my Egyptian people


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 يناير 2011)

*انا مش مستني رأي الكنيسة في موضوع زي ده

انا هانزل لان دي بلدي وحقي هاطالب بيه

الكنيسة لا تمثلني الا دينيا فقط وأرفض تدخلها في السياسة
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

نورتو يجماعه



Coptic Adel قال:


> *انا مش مستني رأي الكنيسة في موضوع زي ده
> 
> انا هانزل لان دي بلدي وحقي هاطالب بيه
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2011)

لا اعرف ما هى هذه المصادرة ، الخبر مشكوك فيه بل انا متأكد بعدمه !!


----------



## نصر 29 (27 يناير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *انا مش مستني رأي الكنيسة في موضوع زي ده
> 
> انا هانزل لان دي بلدي وحقي هاطالب بيه
> 
> ...



الله الله يا مصر 

ايه العسل ده .. اهو كده العقل والا فلا  تستاهل منى ورده بجد اول مره اسمع راى مسيحى فى الصميم فعلا والله  :16_14_21::16_14_21:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2011)

*حد قال شاركوا ورفض ذكر اسمه
يبأة الكنيسة بحالها تدعو الأقباط !!!!!!

الخبر مكتوب بالمزاج
الكنيسة لو هتدعو ففي قيادات للكنيسة تدعو بشكل رسمي
زي البابا ما قال محدش ينزل بشكل رسمي

الكنيسة مش اب كاهن رفض ذكر اسمه !!
*


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*يا جماعه في كتير من الكنايس ومن ضمنهم كنيستي
بكرة لغت مدارس الاحد 
وخلت قداس واحد بس من 7 الي 9
*


----------



## نصر 29 (27 يناير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *حد قال شاركوا ورفض ذكر اسمه
> يبأة الكنيسة بحالها تدعو الأقباط !!!!!!
> 
> الخبر مكتوب بالمزاج
> ...



يا حبيبى انت فاكر اللى قال كده هايقول انا فلان عشان يقول للنظام شكل للبيع .. وبعدين دى ناس وضعها الرسمى دينى مش سياسى يعنى المفروض ميقولش راى سياسى


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> يا حبيبى انت فاكر اللى قال كده هايقول انا فلان عشان يقول للنظام شكل للبيع .. وبعدين دى ناس وضعها الرسمى دينى مش سياسى يعنى المفروض ميقولش راى سياسى




ده تقوله عشان انت مسلم ! ماتعرفش يعني اية الكنيسة تدعو !

الكنيسة لها قنوات شرعية للإعلان

البابا ، الأنبا بيشوي ، ابونا عبد المسيح .... إلخ 

مش واحد مرضاش يقول اسمه !!

ومين ادرانا ان الذي رفض يقول اسمه ده موافق لرأي البابا !!

طيب القمص عبد المسيح رفض الكلام ده ومنعه منعا صريح !!


الخبر مكذوب او لا يؤخذ به على الأقل !!

ده اولا

ثانيا من طمن مطالبنا السياسية هو تغير المادة الثانية في الدستور 
تفتكر في مسيحي ممكن يطلع يرفع لافته تقول بحذف المادة الثانية ؟؟
تفتكر ده هايرجع بيته تاني !!!



بلاش كلام بوشين !!


----------



## نصر 29 (27 يناير 2011)

لا بوشين ليه بوش واحد والله والماده التانيه خط احمر  واللى عايز ينزل على عينا وراسنا واللى مش عايز على عينا وراسنا


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا بوشين ليه بوش واحد والله والماده التانيه خط احمر  واللى عايز ينزل على عينا وراسنا واللى مش عايز على عينا وراسنا



بص يا نصر انا سني 23 عام لكن اعرف اتعامل مع اصناف الناس حلو اوي وبالذات المسلمين !



السؤال واضح وصريح

دلوقتى انا مسيحي لو نزلت وعايز اشيل المادة الثانية من الدستور ورفعت لافته وقولت كدة وجنبي 20 الف مسلم ( مثلا ) تفتكر هاعيش كام دقيقة بعدها !!؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> يا حبيبى انت فاكر اللى قال كده هايقول انا فلان عشان يقول للنظام شكل للبيع .. وبعدين دى ناس وضعها الرسمى دينى مش سياسى يعنى المفروض ميقولش راى سياسى


*
بالمناسبة  **حضرتك مين ف الكنيسة !

كنيسة اية يا اخ اللي متقولش رأي سياسي ؟
امال قرار البابا بمنع الناس من النزول دة قرار اقتصادي ولا اية !

يا سيدي الفاضل 
الكنيسة اعلنت بوضوح عن التزام الهدوء والبعد عن المظاهرات
و إذا الكلام دة هيتغير 
فبنفس الشكل الرسمي الكنيسة هتعلن*


----------



## red333 (27 يناير 2011)

*انا مش مستني رأي الكنيسة في موضوع زي ده

انا هانزل لان دي بلدي وحقي هاطالب بيه

الكنيسة لا تمثلني الا دينيا فقط وأرفض تدخلها في السياسة
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*نعم يا عادل نحن فى انتظاركم نصنع التاريخ معا  لقد عدت لتوى من مظاهرة المنشية *
*رغم هجوم الامن ولكنها لحظة بحياتى كلها ما اجمل ان تخرج ما بداخلك  وتعبر عن ذاتك وتكون نفسك وليس شيا اخر *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-GhzMQ54Po​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2011)

> * بالمناسبة  **حضرتك مين ف الكنيسة !*


الأخ نص بيحب يخش ضمن الكنيسة !!!

فاكرها سايبة !


الكنيسة كنيسة نظام 
لما تعلن بتقول بأعلى صوت ولما ماتعلنش مابتقولش 

الخبر مكذوب


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *بصراحه كلامك هاد هو اللي عمفكر فيه من وقت ما تابعت الاحداث بس ما عمسترجي قوله *​
> 
> *وبقول الله يستر لو ترك بجد مبارك فالله يستر مين اللي هيجي بعدو *​
> *فان كان مبارك بيخاف من الراي العام وتدخل الخارج لهيك كان بيحاول بشكل او باخر*​
> *يحسن شكله بين فتره والتانيه ما حدا بيعرف لو استلم غيره كيف هيكون تفكيره وشو يلي ممكن يعمله*​


 حبيبتي الي بيحصل في مصر الان الخاسر الوحيد فيه الاقباط
اي ان كان الي هيمسك مكان حسني ده لو مشي يعني
هيكون اصعب علي الاقباط
ربنا يستر بقي


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 يناير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> بالمناسبة  **حضرتك مين ف الكنيسة !
> 
> كنيسة اية يا اخ اللي متقولش رأي سياسي ؟
> ...



*مع احترامي لرأيك اخويا كيرلس

لكن انا اسمع كلام كنيستي في الامور الدينية وبس

مش مطالب بأكتر من كده*


----------



## Coptic Adel (27 يناير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> لا بوشين ليه بوش واحد والله والماده التانيه خط احمر  واللى عايز ينزل على عينا وراسنا واللى مش عايز على عينا وراسنا


*
مع احترامي ليك ,, مفيش حاجة اسمها خط احمر وخط ابيض

المادة الثانية من اولي اهتماماتنا كأقباط ولازم تلغي

احنا في دولة مدنية مش دولة إسلامية ولازم الكل يتساوي*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 يناير 2011)

*كدب و كلام فارغ ..اوعوا تصدقوا
كلام ما يدخلش الدماغ ابدا و احتمال الكدب فيه كبير جدا
كنيستنا لا تعطي تصريحات سريه ابدا و لا تتكلم بشئ في الخفاء لاننا لا نخاف الا الله وحده
و الكاهن اللي يقول هذا الكلام الغير مسئول و المخالف لتعاليم المسيحيه.. يستاهل شلحه فورا

مع الاعتذار للاخ صاحب الموضوع الذي ليس الا ناقل يبلغ رساله لا يعلم ان كان محتواها صادقا ام كاذبا​*


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2011)

*كلام محتاج تأكيد وتوثيق من الكنيسه مباشرة
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 يناير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الأخ نصر بيحب يخش ضمن الكنيسة !!!


*الاخ نصر مش مسيحي يا اخ مولكا..لكنه مسلم ...و يبدو انه اخوانجي كمان
و داخل المنتدي باكثر من عضويه عشان يغني و يرد علي نفسه و يطبل و يزمر و يسقف لنفسه كمان لو اقتضي الامر​*


----------



## zezza (27 يناير 2011)

ليه القلق ده كله 
يعنى لو نزلنا الكنيسة هتعاقبنا علشان نزلنا و لو مل نزلناش الكنيسة هتزعل مننا و تخاصمنا !
وجه الاعتراض كله ان مهما نزلنا او امتنعنا احساس الشعب المسيحى بالتغير للاحسن مش موجود 
ما اعتقدش ان لو هيبقى فى نظام جديد ممكن يغير حاجة للاحسن للمسيحيين للاسف !!!!
هى دى المشكلة مافيش بدائل للنظام الحالى و لو فى فهى مش فى صالح كنيستنا القبطية 
علشان كدة بس احنا ممتنعين


----------



## monta (27 يناير 2011)

*الخير في البلد يعم على المشارك والغير مشارك .. والعكس برضو .. وعدم تفاعل المسيحيين مع الحدث يزيد من التهمييش لا اقول تبقى ثورة ... بل صرخة عالية من كل مصر ... يا جماعة كلنا في مركب واحدة لو عامت سلمنا وان غرقت مش حتفرق بين حد ... وكلمة واحدة من الريس صدقوني حتفرق كتير والصمت لا يفيد *


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

يعني لو الاقباط نزلو والريس مشي المسلمين هيدونا الاحقيه في ترشيح واحد قبطي للرائسه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو كده هاجي مصر مخصوص وهتظاهر معاكم​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الاخ نصر مش مسيحي يا اخ مولكا..لكنه مسلم ...و يبدو انه اخوانجي كمان
> و داخل المنتدي باكثر من عضويه عشان يغني و يرد علي نفسه و يطبل و يزمر و يسقف لنفسه كمان لو اقتضي الامر​*



حبيبي انا اعرف
انا بهزر 

بقول انه مسلم وبيحب يحط نفسه في الكنيسة !
اسلوب تهكم مؤدب


----------



## abokaf2020 (27 يناير 2011)

هو مجرد سؤال واستفسار بسيط 
ولو الكنيسة موافقه علي الخروج في المظاهرات ليه كنائس ( الزاوية - شبرا مصر - شبرا الخيمة - عزية النخل - الحدايق ) الكنايس ديه انا عرفت عن طريق خدام فيها ليه هيخلصوا القداس ونبهوا انه كل يروح بيته ؟ والكنيسة هتوافق علي مظاهرة اللي دعين ليها الاخوان المسلمين ؟ ومين اللي قال ان المظاهرات حضارية ؟ والللي ماتوا ديه ثمن الثقافة والحضارة ؟ والكنيسة مش دين وبس تعاليم الكنيسة تشمل كل حاجة ولا الكتاب المقدس مكنش كتب ايات عن الروساء 
*كنيستي حياتي تعاليمي سلوكي انا *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يناير 2011)

عنوان المقال هو :
(( علمت "الأقباط متحدون" من مصادر كنسية رفضت ذكر اسمها،  ))

++ يعنى آيه مصادر كنسية : رفضت ذكر إسمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
++ يعنى مين !!!!!!!!!!!! بطرك ولا أسقف ولا قسيس ولا خادم ولا فرَّاش الكنيسة !!!!! ما كلهم : " كنسية "
++ ولا يعنى ناس بتتكلم فى الظلام ؟ وعاوز يسميها : مصادر كنيسة !!!!
++++ إن لم يكن هذا تدليس ، فما هو التدليس !!!
++++ هؤلاء الأقباط المتحدون مطالبون بالرد


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*يا جماعه لو لم يشارك الاقابط بالطريقه دي هنسيب الاخوان يلعبوا علي الساحه لوحدهم يعني

احنا مصرييييييييييييييين و اصحاب البلد و اهلها

خايفين من ايه؟؟؟

البلد للاسف اغلبيتها اسلاميه و كلنا عارفين كدا

بس هل دا معناه نبقي سلبيين

لا لازم نوري الكل ان لينا في البلد زي ما ليهم و متساويين في كل حاجه

و اصلا ثقافه الدين دي اصلا لازم تنتهي و نبقي في الحكم علمانيين و نبقي كلنا مصريين عشان الثقافه الدينيه هي الي خلت الاغلبيه المسلمه تعمل كل حاجه و بسببها نحجم نحن المسيحيين اهل مصر القبط الاصليييييين عن المشاركه

طب ليه؟؟؟

لو تغيير نشارك كلنا فيه

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 يناير 2011)

*


			الخير في البلد يعم على المشارك والغير مشارك .. والعكس برضو .. وعدم تفاعل المسيحيين مع الحدث يزيد من التهمييش

أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا لازم نتساوي لو الي بدقون ليهم صوت لازم نعلي صوتنا احنا كمان

سلام​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يناير 2011)

يا إخوتى الأحباء
++ تعليقى لم يكن عن المشاركة أم عدمها
كما أن المقال بهذا الجريدة لم يكن يناقش جدوى المشاركة من عدمها
++ بل إن الجريدة تورد : " خبراً "
وأنا أعلق على صحة هذا الخبر من عدمه
+++ أعلق بالتحديد على حكاية : مصادر كنسية رفضت ذكر أسمها
فهل نسمح لأى أحد بأن يمرر الأخبار تحت هذه العبارة المبهمة !!!!!
هل نبلع كل ما يقولون ، بدون فحص !!!!
+++++ لو فعلنا ذلك ، أو سمحنا به بدون تعليق ، فإننا سنسمح لهم بأن يقولوا ما يشاءون ، بدون مراجعة لصحة ما يقولون ، تحت هذه العبارة التدليسية


----------



## Huda Hassan (28 يناير 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .................... انتم عاوزين ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انتم دائما تهمشوا نفسكم ............ و بعد كذا تقولوا مسيحيين مصر مهمشين!!!!!!!!!!!! 

مصر بتمر بمرحله جديدة و خطيرة .............. و المسلمين و المسيحيين في سفينه واحدة 
 فأذا غرقت السفينه لن يغرق المسلمين لوحدهم و انما المسحيين ايضا سوف يغرقون 

والشباب المسلم لم ينتظر الجوامع و الشيوخ حتى يقولوا لهم اخرجوا او لا تخرجوا .... 
فلماذا تربطوا مشاركتكم بالكنيسه و قرراتها 

فعلا انا احيي كل الشباب الي هنا مثل الاخ عادل على كلامه و موقفه من المشاركه 

ربنا يحفظ شباب مصر سواء كانوا مسلمين او مسيحيين ............. و ان شاء الله تكون ثورة حتى النصر


----------



## عضو مميز (28 يناير 2011)

الله يصلح مصر لاهلها انشاالله  مسلمين واقباط


----------



## fauzi (28 يناير 2011)

انظروا لما حدث في العراق المراجع الدينية والاحزاب الدينية تسيطر على الحكم وتضطهد الناس وفي لبنان حزب الله المرتبط بايران عمل انقلاب على الحكومة وفي تونس المتشددين الاسلاميين هم كانوا وراء الاحداث ولا نعرف من وراء هذه المظاهرات في مصر


----------



## MAJI (28 يناير 2011)

اضم صوتي الى الاخ فوزي فمن تجربة العراق ان اشتركوا الاقباط في المظاهرة او لم يشتركوا فالنتيجة سيان والتهميش هو هو 
ربنا يحفظ شعب مصر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يناير 2011)

أكرر بأننى لم أتعرض لمضمون المقال ،( مع أن لى وجهة نظرى تجاه ما يحدث ، وعلاقته مع ما سبق قديماً ، فالمحرك لهذه المظاهرات هو صاحب مصلحة ، وستظهر مصائبه لاحقاً)
ولكنى هنا ، فقط ، أرفض الأخبار المنسوبة للكنيسة بطريقة مشبوهة
فهل يقبل العقلاء أن يبتلعوا كلاماُ يحتوى على خداعات ، لمجرد أنه يوافق رأيهم
+++
حماية أنفسنا من الخداع والتدليس ، يستحق منا أن نسأل هذه الصحيفة عن هذا الذى تسميه بالمصدر الكنسى
وحتى لو لم نصل لنتيجة معهم ، فعلى الأقل نكون قد قمنا بكل ما نستطيعه 
+ فهذا هو واجبنا نحو أنفسنا ونحن أهلنا
+++ لا تستهينوا بتسريب المعلومات تحت هذا المسمى الوهمى 
فاليوم قالوا هذا ، والله أعلم بمن يدفعهم
وغداً سيقولون شيئاً جديداً ، طالما أنهم تأكدوا من أن المستمعين يبلعون كل ما يُقال بدون تدقيق وبدون فحص
+++أيها السادة ، إنتبهوا ، فالعقل هو أثمن ما يملكه الإنسان ، ولا يدمره إلاَّ عدم التدقيق فيما يقبله ويسمح بدخوله فيه .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 يناير 2011)

الأخت الفاضلة جوسبل أوف تروث
سيادتك تقولين : (يا جماعه لو لم يشارك الاقابط بالطريقه دي هنسيب الاخوان يلعبوا علي الساحه لوحدهم يعني )
وهذا - لا تؤاخذينى- يعنى أن سيادتك لا تعرفين من هم الذين يحركون هذه المظاهرات ، ولحسابهم هم
فهل تريديننا أن ندعمهم فى هدفهم !!!!!!!!
وهل تعرفين هدفهم ؟
أنه الخروج من حالة السيطرة على السلطة فى الخفاء ، إلى حالة السيطرة عليها تحت الترحيب الدولى ، بالظهور بمظهر الحركة الشعبية الوطنية الديمقراطية ، التى جاءت بناء على طلب الجماهير المتظاهرة المطالبة بالتغيير والإصلاح
أى أنهم يصنعون تمثيلية لها مظهر الديمقراطية
فهل نقبل أن ننخدع مثلما ينخدع الغرباء عن بلدنا وظروفنا وأحوالنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أم نفهم أن كل من يشاركهم الآن ، سيكون شريكاً لهم فى الدماء التى سيسفكوها غداً


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*قداسه البابا شنودة الحكيم قالها صريحه : أحنا مش بتوع مظاهرات*
​


----------

